# copy carver



## midge29 (Mar 30, 2010)

hia all. i,m a newbie on here and from the uk. i am very much into making gun stocks for people and was thinking of making myself a copy carving machine so i can make copys of the stocks i carve, the machines are not widely available in the uk so have been doing a bit of research on making one.have looked at the radcarve, gemini machines for ideas. i have looked at the linear bearings and solid bar which will do the axis,s and know how i would like the top where the machining bit is but am not sure which motor ta buy, like a stepper motor , will mainly be routing walnut and maple . if anyone has had experience at making one and can give me any help with design features or what motor would be good for this will be much appreciated, will add a couple a pics of my stocks . atb nigel


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

That is some wicked carving skills you have there.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Are those air rifles?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Made one of them myself. More for making rosettes on my end though. I have done a bunch of stuff with it. Can be modified pretty easy to make bigger or taller.


----------



## midge29 (Mar 30, 2010)

yes they are air rifle stocks, there is a big demand here for custom stocks as there are not many people that make them, leo g. that is the sought of machine i am looking at building but want it so the router pivots with the stylus so undercutting can be acheived, that looks well built with the linear bearings, any chance you could put up afew more pics of that machine for me, and also what size motor you running on that and would that be ok for hard wood like walnut and maple, many thanks nigel


----------



## bluethundra (Mar 18, 2010)

Im a new guy here and I am really big into air rifles as well as woodworking one of the forums I go to all the time there are a few stock makers on there and here is a picture of one of there setups.


----------



## midge29 (Mar 30, 2010)

bluethundra, that is just the thing i,m after , i too visit several airgun forums but not many stock makers who use these machines, could you point me in the direction of the forum you go on ,, can you pm me the name of it, would be much appreciated, will post some pics of some of my stocks in the project showcase . atb nigel .


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

That's a bad ass stock replicator, do you have a link for construction?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Here are some plans to build your own. Very good instructions and lots of tips on it's use for small and large carvings. Complete parts list. I'm about to start building one. I'll have less than $100.00 US in it.
Cost of downloadable plans is $20.00. 
http://copycarver.com/

Gene


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Pretty much the same thing as mine but upsized. Like I said it is pretty easy to change the sizing on it. Can't get you more pics. It is buried and the router has been taken out of it. I haven't used it in a year. The router was a 2 1/4HP Bosch.


----------



## bluethundra (Mar 18, 2010)

Colt W. Knight said:


> That's a bad ass stock replicator, do you have a link for construction?


I don't have any plans or even really know much about it. It belongs to a guy on an air gun forum I go to.


----------



## midge29 (Mar 30, 2010)

bluethundra said:


> I don't have any plans or even really know much about it. It belongs to a guy on an air gun forum I go to.


 thanks, looked at the link, good site , lots of ideas ta study over.


----------

